# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  PSA Nadir erreicht ? Bicalutamid Therapie absetzen

## veteran2011

Hallo,

Von Feber bis März ist der PSA Wert mit 0,29 unverändert geblieben nachdem er vorher unter Bicalutamid ständig gesenkt werden konnte.

Ist es ratsam Bicalutamid nun abzusetzen, weiter zu nehmen  oder die Therapie um 3 Monatsspritze zu erweitern  ?

Den exakten Verlauf habe ich in meinem Profil dargestellt. Leberwerte sind übrigens alle bestens, nur Brustwarzen sind berührungsempfindlich geworden - stört aber nicht.

Liebe Grüße,
Norbert

----------


## Urologe

Da Bicalutamid den Testeosteronwert nicht senkt (sondern sogar etwas anhebt) hat hier
eine intermittierende Therapie keine logische therapeutische Begründung.

----------


## Hvielemi

0.29ng/ml sind ja nicht gerade berauschend tief. 
Ein Zehntel davon wäre erstrebenswert.
Da könntest Du durchaus einen Umstieg auf die 'Spritze' erwägen.
DIe Nebenwirkungen sind dann andere ...

Konrad

----------


## rolando

In diesem Zusammenhang wäre auch noch die augenblickliche Dosierung von Bicalutamid, nämlich laut Profil 75 mg, zu beachten. Diese Dosis entspricht nicht den Empfehlungen für eine antiandrogene Monotherapie. Eine Dosisanpassung auf empfohlene 150 mg könnte das PSA weiter absenken.

Roland

----------


## Hermes_53

Tach zusammen, 

keine Panik verbreiten. Der Veteran ist ein alter Mann, da nimmt man keine D-Zug Methoden mehr. 

@Konrad
PSA 0,29 ist sehr niedrig, nämlich gerade mal knapp über dem Schwellwert eines Rezidivs. Bei so kleinen Werten machen kleinste Schwankungen von der PSA Produktion bis zur Auswertung im Labor große angeblich sichtbare Unterschiede im ermittelten PSA Wert. Daran ändert auch nichts die heute übliche Messwertgrenze bei 0,01. 

Nichts machen und Abwarten bis zu einem PSA Anstieg auf >0,5 gibt dem Veteranen sicher einige Monate Zeit mit guter Lebensqualität. Das ist sicher viel Wert! 

Gruß, Wolfgang

----------


## rolando

Hallo Wolfgang,




> Zitat Hermes_53: keine Panik verbreiten. Der Veteran ist ein alter Mann, da nimmt man keine D-Zug Methoden mehr.


  Wie kommst du darauf, dass hier Panik verbreitet wurde?
Konrad hat lediglich auf die suboptimale Absenkung des PSA unter AHT hingewiesen.
Ich habe auf die seitherige Unterschreitung der Dosisempfehlung für eine antiandrogene Monotherapie aufmerksam gemacht.

Manchmal kommst du schon etwas provokativ rüber - finde das muss nicht sein.

Deine Ansicht zum Alter ist durchaus diskutabel. Denke mal, viele hier im Forum würden sich mit 74 Jahren noch nicht als "alter Mann" bezeichnen - mit 84 würde ich dir zustimmen. 

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Hvielemi

Wolfgang, es geht nicht darum, Panik unter Greisen zu verbreiten, 
sondern darum, die Therapie eines rüstigen 75-Jährigen zu optimieren. 
Der PSA-Nadir ist ein wichtiger Prognosefaktor für die Zeit, 
bis sich eine Kastrationsresistenz auf den PSA-Verlauf auswirkt.

Norbert möchte nicht nur "einige Monate" von der Hormontherapie
profitieren, sondern viele Jahre. Sein Urologe ist wohl bewusst
zurückhaltend mit der Dosierung von Bicalutamid, weil er dem
Raucher das zusätzliche kardiovaskuläre Risiko nicht zumuten will.

Zumindest erwägen sollte man eine ADT dürfen, da sie ja auch Teil 
von Norberts Fragestellung ist.

Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

> viele hier im Forum würden sich mit 74 Jahren noch nicht als "alter Mann" bezeichnen - mit 84 würde ich dir zustimmen.


Einspruch, Euer Ehren. Und als Greis fühle ich mich auch noch nicht.

*"Man muß nicht unbedingt der Erste sein, es reicht, wenn man Besseres zu bieten hat"*
(Hasso Plattner, SAP-Mitgründer)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hermes_53

Hallo Konrad, 

Mag sein, dass stimmt: 


> Der PSA-Nadir ist ein wichtiger Prognosefaktor für die Zeit, bis sich eine Kastrationsresistenz auf den PSA-Verlauf auswirkt.


Ich habe dazu zwar nichts über diesen Prognosefaktor gelesen, was aber nicht viel bedeutet. Aber man muss den Nadir dazu kennen. Allein 2 gleiche Messwerte innerhalb eines Monats sagen dazu nichts, zumal der Abfall davor auch gering war. Um den Nadir kennen zu lernen, ist weiter auf signifikante PSA Steigerung abzuwarten, ohne an der laufenden Therapie etwas zu ändern. 

Bei alten Männern dürfte neben dem von Dir genannten Prognosefaktor der Beginn des Testosteronentzugs viel wichtiger sein. Je später desdo vorteilhaft. Das gilt auch für den alten Hermes hier, der mit <60 hier wohl Benjamin Blümchen sein könnte. 

Fazit: Therapie so spät wie möglich und nur so früh wie nötig.

----------


## rolando

Hallo Konrad,




> Zitat Konrad: Sein Urologe ist wohl bewusst zurückhaltend mit der Dosierung von Bicalutamid, weil er dem Raucher das zusätzliche kardiovaskuläre Risiko nicht zumuten will.
> Zumindest erwägen sollte man eine ADT dürfen, da sie ja auch Teil von Norberts Fragestellung ist.


Das hat offensichtlich Norberts Urologe bereits früher getan.
  Soweit ich die älteren Beiträge von Norbert in Erinnerung habe, war die ursprüngliche Idee seines Urologen, eine ADT zu beginnen. Er hat Norbert anfangs - wie üblich - 50 mg Bicalutamid zur Verhinderung eines Flare-Up verordnet. Da Norbert nicht so richtig an die ADT ran wollte und sich das PSA unter Bica 50mg gut nach unten entwickelte, ließ sich der Urologe nach Norberts Aussage zu einer antiandrogenen Monotherapie überreden und verzichtete auf die ADT.
  Norberts  Fragestellungen zur AHT und ADT wurde bereits ausgiebig debattiert.
Siehe dazu die Diskussion ab #72 bis #112: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...3652#post93652

Die Intension der ADT/AHT war damals, nach festgestelltem Lymphknotenbefall in bestrahlungsschwieriger Lage, eine Schrumpfung der Metastasen zu erzielen, um anschließend nach erneuter PET-CTKontrolle  im Juni 2017 vielleicht doch eine Bestrahlung zu ermöglichen. So habe ich es zumindest aus Norberts Beiträgen herausgelesen.

  Hinsichtlich einer möglichen Verkleinerung der Lymphknotenmetastasen denke ich nicht, dass es noch großartig Sinn macht, von jetzt bis Juni auf eine ADT umzusteigen  das wird kaum einen Effekt erzielen. Anders sieht es aus, wenn man unabhängig von der Herstellung einer Bestrahlbarkeit, eine systemische Therapie mit längerfristiger Wirksamkeit anstrebt. Dann wäre der Umstieg auf eine ADT eine durchaus sinnvolle Erwägung, um einen möglichst tiefen PSA-Nadir zu erzielen.

  Gruß
  Roland

----------


## rolando

Lieber Harald,


  man ist immer so alt, wie man sich fühlt    Verzeihung, dein biologisches Alter fand leider unüberlegterweise keine Berücksichtigung.
Ein Autoexperte würde dich wahrscheinlich als Oldtimer in überdurchschnittlich gutem optischen und technischen Zustand bezeichnen.  :L&auml;cheln: 


Gruß

  Roland

----------


## veteran2011

> Hallo Konrad,
> 
> 
> 
> Das hat offensichtlich Norberts Urologe bereits früher getan.
>   Soweit ich die älteren Beiträge von Norbert in Erinnerung habe, war die ursprüngliche Idee seines Urologen, eine ADT zu beginnen. Er hat Norbert anfangs - wie üblich - 50 mg Bicalutamid zur Verhinderung eines Flare-Up verordnet. Da Norbert nicht so richtig an die ADT ran wollte und sich das PSA unter Bica 50mg gut nach unten entwickelte, ließ sich der Urologe nach Norberts Aussage zu einer antiandrogenen Monotherapie überreden und verzichtete auf die ADT.
>   Norberts  Fragestellungen zur AHT und ADT wurde bereits ausgiebig debattiert.
> Siehe dazu die Diskussion ab #72 bis #112: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...3652#post93652
> 
> ...


Danke für Eure Beiträge. Ja wie Roland richtig feststellte war die Intention nach einer neuerlichen PET/CT Kontrolle im Juni eine Bestrahlungsplanung zu versuchen. Habe schon die Überweisung erhaltern aber die Nuklearmedizinische Abteilung hält es für sinnlos - bei einem PSA Wert von 0,29 soll nichts zu sehen sein.
Die weitere Vorgangsweise wird nun von der Strahlentherapie Abteilung mit der nuklearmedizinischen Abteilung besprochen bzw. abgeklärt und werde dann gerne berichten.

Liebe Grüße,
Norbert

----------


## rolando

Hallo Wolfgang,



> Zitat Hermes_53:  Aber man muss den Nadir dazu kennen. Allein 2 gleiche Messwerte innerhalb eines Monats sagen dazu nichts, zumal der Abfall davor auch gering war. Um den Nadir kennen zu lernen, ist weiter auf signifikante PSA Steigerung abzuwarten, ohne an der laufenden Therapie etwas zu ändern.


  Vor allem ist es wichtig den Nadir unter einer ausreichenden Therapie zu ermitteln und 75 mg Bicalutamid sind nun mal nicht die geeignete Dosis für eine AHT-Monotherapie.




> Zitat Hermes_53:  Therapie so spät wie möglich und nur so früh wie nötig.


  Klingt zunächst  gut  bedürfte aber einer näheren Erläuterung, die du nicht gibst.
  Welche Kriterien/Parameter bestimmen das so spät wie möglich, so früh wie nötig"?
  Lebensqualität? Lebenszeit? Rezidivfreie Zeit? Potenzerhaltung? Laborwerte? Bildgebung? Beschwerden?...? 

Hier geht es letztendlich wieder um die Frage early vs. late und um die Abwägung Lebenszeit gegen Lebensqualität. Insofern ist dein Satz "je später desto vorteilhaft" eine persönliche Einschätzung und keine allgemeingültige Aussage.

Gruß
  Roland

----------


## Hermes_53

Hallo Roland, na Du willst es ja wieder genau wissen...;-)



> Vor allem ist es wichtig den Nadir unter einer ausreichenden Therapie zu  ermitteln und 75 mg Bicalutamid sind nun mal nicht die geeignete Dosis  für eine AHT-Monotherapie.


Ich finde es sehr mutig von Dir per Ferndiagnose sagen zu können, die durchgeführte Therapie sei ungeeignet. 

Zu Therapie so spät wie möglich und nur so früh wie nötig. 			 		



> Klingt zunächst  gut – bedürfte aber einer näheren Erläuterung, die du nicht gibst.
>   Welche Kriterien/Parameter bestimmen „das so spät wie möglich, so früh wie nötig"?
>   Lebensqualität? Lebenszeit? Rezidivfreie Zeit? Potenzerhaltung? Laborwerte? Bildgebung? Beschwerden?...?


Deine Gegenfrage ist sehr richtig. Nur die Antwort darauf muss jeder selber geben, weil jeder andere Prioritäten setzt. Da wir aufgrund eines Postings den Betroffenen nicht kennen, können wir ihm nur Denkanstöße geben, was er beachten kann für eine Therapieentscheidung. 

Ich nehme als Beispiel mal den ach so einfachen Parameter Lebenszeit. Veteran ist 75 und starker Raucher. Da kann man von einer nicht mehr besonders langen Gesamtlebenszeit ausgehen. Ein mittelprächtiger PCa (Gleason 7) ändert daran nur wenig. Wenn das bei aller Boshaftigkeit stimmt, kann Veteran sich eine stark belastende Therapie, die auf lange krebsspezifische Lebenszeit zielt, sparen. Ob Testosteronentzug schon dazu zählt, hängt auch vom Einzelfall ab. 

Du hingegen bist nicht mal 60, hast schulpflichtige Kinder, bist sportlich fit, trinkst gerne Dein Bier und rauchst nicht. Deine allgemeine Lebenserwartung ist >20 Jahre. Mit all dem zusammen erwarte ich von Dir, dass Du wegen einer aggressiven PCa Erkrankung nicht einfach den Büttel hinschmeißt. Im Gegenteil wirst Du alles daran setzen, dass Du auch Deiner jüngsten Tochter mindestens bis zum Ende ihrer Ausbildung als Geldquelle erhalten bleibst. Bei der Wahl der Therapie wirst Du entsprechend nichts auslassen. 

Meine Einschätzungen können völlig falsch sein. Genau so falsch können die Schlussfolgerungen sein. Deswegen ist das auch nicht so Ernst gemeint, besonders was den Veteran betrifft. 

Deswegen möchte ich ganz bewusst nur Denkanstöße geben.

----------


## rolando

Hallo Wolfgang, 




> Ich finde es sehr mutig von Dir per Ferndiagnose sagen zu können, die durchgeführte Therapie sei ungeeignet.


Ich habe nichts diagnostiziert, sondern nur auf die Unterschreitung der Dosisempfehlung für eine AHT-Monotherapie hingewiesen.

Sämtliche Pharmaanbieter für Bicalutamid haben bzgl. der Monotherapie eine Dosis von 150 mg hinterlegt. Wenn also eine andere Dosis als die Empfohlene eingesetzt wird, der Betroffene die Frage nach der Stagnation der PSA-Absenkung stellt und zudem keine befriedigende PSA-VerrIngerung auf Kastrationsniveau möglich war, ist es doch logisch von einer unzureichenden Therapie zu sprechen.

Oder stellst du etwa die Angaben der Pharmaanbieter in Frage? 

Deine Interpretation meiner Aussage einer ungeeigneten Dosierung für die AHT-Monotherapie als mutig, teile ich nicht. 
Im Gegenteil ich finde es von dir mutig, die empfohlene Anwendung der Hersteller in Frage zu stellen.




> Meine Einschätzungen können völlig falsch sein. Genau so falsch können die Schlussfolgerungen sein. Deswegen ist das auch nicht so Ernst gemeint, besonders was den Veteran betrifft. 
> 
> Deswegen möchte ich ganz bewusst nur Denkanstöße geben.


Gut dass du dies hiermit klargestellt hast. In deinem letzten Beitrag hatte das einen Touch von Absolutheit, wenn du sagst:


> Je später desdo vorteilhaft. Das gilt auch für den alten Hermes hier, der mit <60 hier wohl Benjamin Blümchen sein könnte. 
> Fazit: Therapie so spät wie möglich und nur so früh wie nötig.


Übrigens du bist  <60 und sagst, dass "je später desto vorteilhaft" auch für dich gilt. 
Das steht für mich etwas im Widerspruch zu den von dir angeführten Fallbeispielen.
Es sei denn, du stellst in puncto  Lebenszeit Qualität über Dauer bzw. glaubst bei dir selbst
 nur an eine geringe Gesamtüberlebenszeit - was ich nicht hoffe.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Hermes_53

Hallo Roland, 

die Angaben von Pharmaanbietern und so beziehen sich auf einen Standardpatienten. Die individuell optimale Dosierung berücksichtigt darüber hinaus die Umstände des einzelnen Patienten. Den Beipackzettel ablesen kann jeder. Für die individuellen Umstände ist Ferndiagnose mittels Forum die schlechtest denkbare Methode. Auch eine Selbsthilfegruppe vor Ort hat nicht den medizinischen Sachverstand eines Facharztes. 

Wenn ich schreibe, ich sei <60, dann stimmt das nicht mehr lange. Bald kann ich Jungspunt zu Dir sagen... 

Aber nun zu "So spät wie möglich, so früh wie nötig" 

Der Spruch ist als Allgemeinplatz immer richtig. Keine Therapie ist ohne Nebenwirkunen. Diese hinaus zu zögern ist wichtiger Teil der Medizin ("so spät wie möglich"). Außerdem soll zur Erreichung eines Optimums für den Patienten die krebsspezifische Lebenszeit nicht eingeschränkt werden. Daher wird die Therapie so früh wie nötig gemacht. 

Zur zugehörigen Optimierung hat unsere Medizin z.B. die Active Surveillance entwickelt. 

Hier war der Testosteronentzug Thema. Hier kommt die endliche Wirkungszeit der Therapie hinzu, sagen wir 3 Jahre (das ist jetzt nur 'ne Nummer und individuell falsch). Wenn man später beginnen kann, ist man bei Wirkungsende älter. Folgetherapien verschieben sich entsprechend. Die Kastrationsresistenz kommt also erst in höherem Lebensalter. Wenn man schon so alt wie Veteran ist, wird das Kriterium wichtig. Bei uns ist das nicht so wichtig. 

Für mich wichtiger sind die gewesenen Nebenwirkungen des Testosteronentzuges. Im zarten Alter von 55 durfte ich schon für 2 Jahre. Ich wurde dick, faul, gefräßig und darüber hinaus noch depressiv. Von Bicatulamit bekam ich 10fach erhöhte Leberwerte (50mg/Tag). Unabhängig von mir dürfte für Testosteronentzug gelten: je älter desdo weniger Nebenwirkung. Ich sehe also keinen Grund, Veteran mit PSA=0,3 Testosteron zu empfehlen.

----------


## rolando

Hallo Wolfgang,


  Ich habe versucht, anhand der individuellen Angaben die Norbert (Veteran20011) in seinem Profil hinterlegt hat, sowie den Fakten, die in seinen Beiträgen genannt wurden das Zustandekommen der therapeutischen Abläufe und die daraus resultierende Stagnation seines PSA-Wertes zu erklären (siehe dazu Beitrag #10 in diesem Thread).  Ich empfehle dir außerdem die Beiträge #72 bis #112 unter folgendem Thread aufmerksam zu lesen, https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...3652#post93652 bevor du mir - völlig unsachlich  - in diesem Zusammenhang Ferndiagnostik unterstellst. Dies ist schlichtweg infam. Ich bitte dich höflich darum eine solche Behauptung zu unterlassen. 





> Zitat Hermes_53:  Wenn ich schreibe, ich sei <60, dann stimmt das nicht mehr lange. Bald kann ich Jungspunt zu Dir sagen...


  Das kannst du auch jetzt schon tun. An unserer Altersdifferenz ändert sich nichts. In Bezug auf therapeutische Erwägungen ist es sowieso unerheblich, ob du jetzt 59 od. 60 bist. Du überschreitest mit dem 60. Geburtstag keine Schwelle nach der plötzlich alles unter neuen Behandlungsaspekten steht.


Dein Fazit so spät wie möglich  so früh wie nötig ist eine Binsenweisheit und lässt sich einfach mit dem Begriff Behandlungsoptimierung umschreiben. Wer von uns wollte denn nicht optimal behandelt werden?

  Um im Sinne dieser Aussage therapieren zu können, bräuchte es verlässliche Faktoren wann, wie, mit welcher Maßnahme eine optimale Behandlung zustande kommt. Dazu ist aber das PCa zu variantenreich und bis jetzt zu unvorhersehbar. Wer kennt denn überhaupt den Zeitpunkt für so spät- so früh Hier begeben wir uns ein großes Stück weit ins Reich der Spekulation. Wäre dies anders, gäbe es keine Probleme und Diskussionen bzgl. Über- oder Untertherapie.


  Zur ADT sagst du:  Wenn man später beginnen kann, ist man bei Wirkungsende älter. Folgetherapien verschieben sich entsprechend.
  Ich sage: Die Wirkdauer einer ADT ist eine flexible Größe, die in Abhängigkeit vom Zeitpunkt ihres Einsatzes (früh oder spät) einen unterschiedlich langen Zeitraum bis zur Kastrationsresistenz generiert. Deshalb bedeutet frühe Therapie nicht automatisch frühere Resistenz und späte Therapie auch nicht generell spätere Resistenz. Außerdem können Therapien in Kombination angewandt werden (z.B. ADT + Bestrahlung) mit dem Effekt einer deutlichen Verlängerung von Rezidivfreiheit  bzw. Resistenz. 




> Zitat Hermes_53: je älter desdo weniger Nebenwirkung. Ich sehe also keinen Grund, Veteran mit PSA=0,3 Testosteron zu empfehlen.


  Du vergisst bei deinem Hinweis auf den PSA-Wert von 0,3 ng/ml und deiner daraus resultierenden Nichtempfehlung einer ADT dessen Zustandekommen unter dem Einfluss der AHT mit Bica 75mg. Der Ausgangs-PSA von Veteran (Norbert) lag  ohne antihormonelle Therapie bei ursprünglich 2,12 ng/ml.
  Ich glaube, so wie Konrad auch, dass ein PSA von 0,29 ng/ml kein guter Nadir für eine AHT ist und sich daraus, wenn man nichts ändert (Dosiserhöhung od. Umstieg auf ADT), eine schlechtere Prognose für die karzinomspezifische Lebenserwartung ergibt.
Zur Erinnerung, die AHT mit Bica 50 mg/Bica 75mg war auch nicht die ursprünglich angestrebte Therapie des Urologen, sie hat sich auf Norberts Wunsch hin ergeben.

  Weiterhin wäre deine Aussage je älter desto weniger Nebenwirkung doch eigentlich eher eine Empfehlung zur ADT für den alten Mann Veteran, oder?

  So langsam habe ich echt Schwierigkeiten deinen Gedankengängen zu folgen.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## LowRoad

> Zur ADT sagst du:  Wenn man später beginnen kann, ist man bei Wirkungsende älter. Folgetherapien verschieben sich entsprechend.
> 
>   Ich sage: Die Wirkdauer einer ADT ist eine flexible Größe, die in Abhängigkeit vom Zeitpunkt ihres Einsatzes (früh oder spät) einen unterschiedlich langen Zeitraum bis zur Kastrationsresistenz generiert. Deshalb bedeutet frühe Therapie nicht automatisch frühere Resistenz und späte Therapie auch nicht generell spätere Resistenz. Außerdem können Therapien in Kombination angewandt werden (z.B. ADT + Bestrahlung) mit dem Effekt einer deutlichen Verlängerung von Rezidivfreiheit  bzw. Resistenz.


*Das ist absolut richtig!*

Die Leute mögen die ADT nicht, und versuchen mit allerlei Selbsttäuschung sich einzureden, es wäre vorteilhaft es minimalistisch verzögert anzugehen. Da kann man soviel Studien wie man will vortragen, die praktisch alle einen Vorteil für frühe gegenüber späten Interventionen gezeigt haben, aber das wollen die Patienten nicht hören.

Die gilt auch nicht nur für die ADT  erinnern möchte ich an die ADT/Chemo Kombi, die Upfront eingesetzt statistisch 17 Monate, spät eingesetzt 2-3 Monate bringt.

Auch muss man unter einer ADT nicht zwangsläufig dick, faul und gefräßig werden. Ich mache jetzt den 4. iADT Zyklus mit Pamorelin, Bica 150mg und Dutasterid. Bin weder faul noch gefräßig geworden. Die Gewichtszunahme halte ich mit Sport unter Kontrolle und auch der Leber geht es top! Dank Estradot habe ich auch keine Hitzewallungen oder mentale Probleme.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Auch muss man unter einer ADT nicht zwangsläufig dick, faul und gefräßig  werden. Ich mache jetzt den 4. iADT Zyklus mit Pamorelin, Bica 150mg  und Dutasterid. Bin weder faul noch gefräßig geworden. Die  Gewichtszunahme halte ich mit Sport unter Kontrolle und auch der Leber  geht es top! Dank Estradot habe ich auch keine Hitzewallungen oder  mentale Probleme.


Moin Andi,

optimal, was Du da selbst bevorzugst. Man könnte direkt neidisch werden. 

Weiterhin alles Gute.

Gruß Harald

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,
zur Bicalutamid wirkungsweise bei mir kannst Du mal ins Profil schauen.
es wirkt jetzt nicht mehr ,das PSA steigt wieder an.
habe begonnen mit Bica und Avordart am 18.2.15. der Nadir wurde erreicht am 15.1.16
die Nebenwirkungen sind erträglich ,um nicht dick zuwerden muss man sich schon gut ernähren,und Sport natürlich wenns der Zustand zulässt.
also man kann wohl eine gewisse Zeit damit überbrücken,wie es letztendlich ausgeht ??? wer weiss das schon.
habe jetzt im März noch mal ein PSMA PET CT mit F 18 Tracer machen lassen, bei PSA 0,4 ng/ml.
der Radiologe hat gesagt er würde auf den ersten Blick nix sehen von Mehranreicherungen.
Das Abschlussgespräch mit der endgültigen Auswertung der Bilder habe ich ende des Monats.
@ Andy zu Dir mal,
also toll das das so klappt bei Dir,ich habe mich bis jetzt nicht dazu durchringen können. (Angst vor Testosteronmangel Nebenwirkungen ) 
Vieleicht kann dazu noch mal jemand was sagen ?
immer weiter
Gruss
Adam

----------


## rolando

Hallo Andi,

danke für die Unterstützung meiner Aussage.



> Auch muss man unter einer ADT nicht zwangsläufig dick, faul und gefräßig werden. Ich mache jetzt den 4. iADT Zyklus mit Pamorelin, Bica 150mg und Dutasterid. Bin weder faul noch gefräßig geworden.


Auch ich bin durch meine nunmehr 4 1/2 Jahre durchgeführte kontinuierliche ADT mit Degarelix  (Firmagon) nicht dick, faul und gefräßigen geworden. Zugegeben, die Therapie führt zu einer gewissen Reduktion der eigenen Vitalität. Wenn man das allerdings zur Kenntnis genommen hat, sollte man sich seinem Schicksal nicht einfach ergeben, sondern etwas aktiv dagegen tun. Regelmäßiger Sport, sich neue Betätigungsfelder suchen, etwas über seine Ernährungsgewohnheiten nachdenken,... hilft jedenfalls mehr, als um die ADT einen teilweise ungerechtfertigten Popanz zu veranstalten. Da ich hier im Forum die Äußerungen zur ADT sehr aufmerksam verfolge und mich auch sonst als selbst Betroffener mit dem Thema Hormonentzug auseinandersetze, glaube ich in der Zwischenzeit zu wissen, warum die Männer die ADT nicht mögen und solange wie nur möglich zu vermeiden versuchen. 
Es geht um den Erhalt der Potenz. Darauf mag ein Mann halt nur ungern verzichten. Klar ist der Potenzverlust ein gewisser Einschnitt in die Lebensqualität, aber nach meiner Meinung in Abwägung zur möglichen Verlängerung der Lebenszeit völlig überbewertet.
In der Plauderecke habe ich vor nicht allzu langer Zeit unter dem Thema  "Frage nach dem Sinn des Lebens" einen Beitrag gepostet, der meine persönliche Einstellung irgendwie sehr witzig, aber dennoch treffend umschreibt.
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...6148#post96148

Vielleicht regt dieser Link Einige zum Nachdenken an.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## LowRoad

> (Angst vor Testosteronmangel Nebenwirkungen )


*
Hallo Adam,*
das eine Monotherapie mit dem Antiandrogen Bicalutamid nicht die lange Wirkungsdauer hat, wie eine Testosteronentzugstherapie ist ja nun bekannt, das sollte nicht überraschen. Ich zitiere hier ausnahmsweise mal aus den Leitlinien:




> Patienten mit metastasiertem PCa sollen vor Einleitung einer Therapie mit einem nichtsteroidalen Antiandrogen über die im Vergleich zu einer Androgendeprivation kürzere Gesamtüberlebenszeit aufgeklärt werden


Wie Du, erhoffen sich die Patienten eine bessere Lebensqualität, dank Erhalt des natürlichen Testosterons. Ganz wie zuvor ist es zwar dann auch unter Bica nicht, aber sicher besser, als unter ADT. Aber natürlich gibt es Alternativen, anders gelagerte Kompromisse. Allerdings sollte man sich auch klar darüber sein, dass man betrüblicherweise Prostatakrebs nicht mit einer halben Aspirin pro Woche ich Schach halten kann. Man wird Lebensqualität zugunsten der Lebenszeit opfern müssen.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Roland

hab Dank für diesen Spaß, ich biete noch -* das* -

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

> Es geht um den Erhalt der Potenz...


Dann sollte man mal die Hochdosis Östrogentherapie (siehe bspw. PATCH Study) in die Überlegungen mit einbeziehen -> Erhalt der sexuellen Möglichkeiten, Erhalt der Knochenintegrität, keine Hitzewallungen,... Prof. Wassersug macht das seit 18 Jahren und sieht überhaupt nicht unglücklich aus.

----------


## rolando

@Andi:



> Zitat LowRoad: Allerdings sollte man sich auch klar darüber sein, dass man betrüblicherweise Prostatakrebs nicht mit einer halben Aspirin pro Woche ich Schach halten kann.


Bitte sei vorsichtig mit solchen Äußerungen. Du könntest sonst - wie ich zuvor - dem Vorwurf der Ferndiagnose ausgesetzt sein. :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Hermes_53

Ferndiagnose ist, wenn Diagnose aus der Ferne stattfindet. Das ist in Foren bei den selbsternannten Wissenden Grundsatz.

----------


## rolando

@Hermes_53:

Foren sind dazu da Erfahrungen und Wissen auszutauschen. So erlangt man gemeinsam mehr Erfahrung und Wissen.
Es gibt in Foren Leute die haben mehr Fragen als Antworten  und es gibt Leute die haben mehr Antworten als Fragen.
In aller Regel sind die Fragenden froh eine Antwort zu erhalten. In diesem Zusammenhang die Beantworter als selbsternannte Wissende zu betiteln, hat schon äußerst polemische Züge.
Mir scheint du hast Probleme die Grundstruktur dieses Forums zu erfassen - und dies ist im Gegensatz zu meinen bisher getätigten Aussagen tatsächlich eine Ferndiagnose.

Gruß Roland

----------


## Hermes_53

Richtig Roland. 
Wenn Jemand hingeht und sagt, der Fragesteller solle erst mal die vom Beipackzettel genannte Dosis und nicht die vom Arzt besprochene Dosis nehmen, ist dieser Forist ein selbsternannter besserwissender Ferndiagnostiker. An meiner Position des Polemiker ändert sich dadurch nichts.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wenn Jemand hingeht und sagt, der Fragesteller solle erst mal die vom Beipackzettel genannte Dosis und nicht die vom Arzt besprochene Dosis nehmen, ist dieser Forist ein selbsternannter besserwissender Ferndiagnostiker.


Unsinn!
Die Dosierung eines Medikamentes ist keine Diagnose.
Das ist eine Therapiermpfehlung. 

Und nun kann man weiterdiskutieren, ob dies zulässig sei.

Hvielemi

----------


## Hermes_53

Tach Konrad, Deine fachspezifische Kleinkrämerei ineressiert nicht. Der elementare Unterschied bleibt: 
- Ferndiagnose oder Ferntherapie hier im Forum
- lokale Besprechung vor Ort von Angesicht zu Angesicht und zu Hause. 

Wer hier meint, er könne es besser per Fernempfehlung als der lokal besprochene Weg, irrt sehr. Bei Nachdruck disqualifiziert er sich mächtig.

----------


## rolando

@Hermes_53:




> Wenn Jemand hingeht und sagt, der Fragesteller solle erst mal die vom Beipackzettel genannte Dosis und nicht die vom Arzt besprochene Dosis nehmen, ist dieser Forist ein selbsternannter besserwissender Ferndiagnostiker.


Bleib einfach bei den im Thread nachlesbaren Fakten und konstuiere hier nicht aus mehreren unterschiedlichen Aussagen zu Thema eine Behauptung zusammen, die so an keiner Stelle geäußert wurde und nur in deinem Kopf so verdreht existiert. 

Werde mich an dieser Stelle aus der Diskussion verabschieden, macht keinen Sinn sich mit einer derartig ignoranten Person weiter auseinandersetzen.

So langsam grußlos und verwundert über so viel uneinsichtige Polemik.

Roland

----------


## Harald_1933

> Bei Nachdruck disqualifiziert er sich mächtig.


Quacksalberei in kaum omnipotenter Aufmachung.

----------


## Hermes_53

> In diesem Zusammenhang wäre auch noch die augenblickliche Dosierung von Bicalutamid, nämlich laut Profil 75 mg, zu beachten. Diese Dosis entspricht nicht den Empfehlungen für eine antiandrogene Monotherapie. Eine Dosisanpassung auf empfohlene 150 mg könnte das PSA weiter absenken.


Diese Besserwisserei genügt im aktuellen Fall (#4)

----------


## Harald_1933

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?9933-PSA-Nadir-erreicht-Bicalutamid-Therapie-absetzen&p=96727#post96727

Diese Dosisanpassungsempfehlung entspricht doch den allgemein im Forum bekannten und geläufigen Dosen.

----------


## Hermes_53

Sag ich ja, Besserwisserei per Ferndiagnose und als Korrigendum Ferntherapie ohne jede Berücksichtigung individueller Erfordernisse. 
Schlimmer geht's nimmer, besonders da nachdrücklich auf Besserwisserei bestehend.

----------


## rolando

Ein letzter Satz:

Ich habe geschrieben, die Dosisanpassung auf (vom Hersteller) empfohlene 150 mg  Bicalutamid *könnte* den PSA weiter senken. 

Dies heißt  doch nicht, dass ich - wie du behauptest - den Fragesteller zur Einnahme von 150 mg ohne ärztliche Rücksprache aufgefordert habe.

Nochmals, ich habe lediglich auf die Diskrepanz zwischen der Dosisempfehlung des Herstellers zur AHT-MONOTHERAPIE  und der tatsächlich eingenommenen Dosis hingewiesen. Und wenn du alles dazu gelesen hättest,  wäre dir aufgefallen, dass der eingeschlagene Therapieweg dereinst vom Urologen so nicht gewollt war.

Roland

----------


## Hermes_53

Dein Nachdruck im Laufe der Diskussion spricht Bände über die Kunst des Konjunktivs. Interessant Dein überheblicher Einwand jetzt: 



> dass der eingeschlagene Therapieweg dereinst vom Urologen so nicht gewollt war.


Merke: Selbst wenn diese erneute kühne Behauptung stimmt, ist das Ergebnis von dereinst zu akzeptieren. Die angeblich vom Urologen nicht gewollte Therape hat dann der Patient selber entschieden. Was bildest Du Dir ein, dies alles besser beurteilen zu können als die Betroffenen?

----------


## Harald_1933

Quacksalberei um des Kaisers Bart. Wer hat davon einen Vorteil? Niemand. Also besser aufhören, wenns nichts mehr bringt!!

*"Wer will, findet Wege, wer nicht will, findet Gründe"*
(Götz Werner, Gründer der Drogeriemarktkette DM 1944)

----------


## Hermes_53

Es geht um den Fragesteller. Der hat durch solches Auftreten möglicherweise erhebliche Nachteile.

----------

